# Hate to see this...



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Yeah it appears to be up to code, but if it wasn't permitted or inspected, who knows? I'm talking about why even look into it at all, regardless of whether it's up to code or not, and aside from sizing up the competitions work.
> 
> I see you like my new avatar, play your cards right I might be able to come up with something for you.


A new avatar for me, nah
Mine already is a piece of clipart. 

It's to the point I just like teasing you Mic, but if you had the sense of your trade like MD does you'd drive about and not see anything else but conduit runs and meter sockets and the like. And when something stands out, I guess (for some people) you just gotta stop a take a pic. :laughing:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh and MD clear up some of your PM's, I tried to send something to two of you and yours wouldn't go through????


----------



## MO-AMPS (Jan 16, 2007)

I would talk to the owner of the building before I call inspector..........Hell he could have thought he was paying for an license contractor he could be the victim here no need to cause more hardship on him 


But that's how I am when I see poor craftmenship it really nags at me


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

MO-AMPS said:


> But that's how I am when I see poor craftmenship it really nags at me


:clap: :thumbup:


----------

